# Insulated EZ track



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

How do you insulate ez track? Do you buy an insulated piece or do you modify an existing piece? Looking at adding a couple spurs to my boys layout.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I would just pull out the preinstalled rail joiners and use a plastic one from Atlas. Join the tracks just like normal.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

In case you're not aware, Bachmann offers an EZ track "gapper" piece for that very purpose. 
Bob


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome will have to look at the hobby shop or take the rail joiners out. 
Next question.. I just moved his layout downstairs on a 4x8.. and the engine smells like its burning up and if the lights are out I can see some serious sparks off the wheels. I cleaned the track with isopropyl alcohol when i took it down. Was this a mistake? I cant get the train to run smooth like it should now, just seems to jerk.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Check all connections to the rails and power pack, clean the wheels and double clean the track. My old Tyco engines used to spark alot but I have not noticed it at all on my newer stuff. I dont know if it is better quality engines, track or both.

Massey


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah this is just a cheap bachman set with ez track.. ive heard the horror stories.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it the steel track with the black roadbed? That stuff will spark!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have "cheap" Bachmann engines with EZ track and they run flawlessly.
Be sure your track connections are in-line and solid. A track (current) short will produce the exact symptoms you are describing. 
Don't be in a hurry......enjoy the hobby......it's really fun!
Bob


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahh so thats the difference between the black and the grey. Yeah its the black. I love the engine/tender. By cheap I mean I got it at a show and it looked like it was 20 years old LOL. I only paid $60 for the whole 155 piece set or whatever it was.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the gray, nickel-silver EZ track. It's worked very well for me for nearly a year. No complaints.
Bob


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe thats what makes the difference. The black is the cheaper steel and doesnt work as well as the grey.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have some of each and the grey works much better. The steel tracks dont really rust tho they have some type of coating on them that turns a chalky white. I imagine it is zink, it kinda reminds me of galvanized steel.

Massey


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I used to use the gray EZ Track glued to some treated boards out in the back yard. Ran the trains on it outside. I often left it outside. Worked great on inexpensive Bachmann engines and on a Kato one too. Ran the track over a drainage ditch. It was a fun setup.


----------

